# مـــواد غــذائيـة ( عصائر - معلبات - مواد تموينية )



## ادعم طموحك (20 ديسمبر 2010)

*[FONT=&quot]مـــواد غــذائيـة ( عصائر - معلبات - مواد تموينية )**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يتـــوفر لديــنا[/FONT]*[/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=&quot] سكــر – زيــت دوار الشـمــس والذرة والصـــويا – اعــشـــــــاب*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]حـلـيب وحـليـب فـواكــهــــه – جميــــع الحـاصـــلات الزراعـيــــة*[/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=&quot]أرز مصـــــــرى وتيــلانـــــدى – قــمــــــــح – مكـــــــــرونــــات*[/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=&quot]عصــائـر ومشـروبــات – أعـــلاف - صلصــة – لحـوم مجمـــدة*[/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=&quot] 
**تحــدد الاسعــار بمعـرفـــة الشـركــة حســب الكميـــة ومينـــاء الوصـــول*[/FONT]


*خـــدمــــاتنـــــا*​ 
*الاستيـراد والتصدير - التمثيل التجارى - تطــوير الاعمال*​ 
*مـواد البنــــاء– استصلاح الاراضى*​ 
*المشــتقــات البتـروليـة - قـنــوات تمــويـليــة*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]الفــرص التصــديريـــة*[/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=&quot]
**[email protected]**
**[FONT=&quot]Tel: [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]0020185713970[/FONT]*[/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=&quot](( رجال لا تلهيهم تجارة ولا بيع عن ذكر الله وإقام الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة يخافون يوما تتقلب فيه القلوب والأبصار **[FONT=&quot]))[/FONT]*[/FONT]​ ​


----------

